# [S] SNES Spiele



## Kaeksch (31. Januar 2009)

Bin auf der Suche nach den guten alten Super Nintendo Spielen.
Wer was los werden will möge bitte reinschreiben.
Zum Tauschen wär ich auch bereit.


----------



## Denis10 (31. Januar 2009)

Kaeksch am 31.01.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auf der Suche nach den guten alten Super Nintendo Spielen.
> Wer was los werden will möge bitte reinschreiben.
> Zum Tauschen wär ich auch bereit.



Ich habe noch das S-NES Spiel The Flintstones. Es liegt schon mehrere Jahre im Schrank und da die entsprechende Konsole nicht angeschlossen ist, kann ich es nicht testen. Sollte aber eigentlich noch funktionieren.


----------



## Kaeksch (2. Februar 2009)

schups


----------



## Kaeksch (5. Februar 2009)

Ninjawurst am 04.02.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hättest du denn zum tausch `?



Illusion of time
Terranigma (eins von beiden mit Spieleberater, hab grad vergessen welches)
Mehr fällt mir grad nich ein. Muß mal meine Spiele durchforsten.


----------



## LordSaddler (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte zum Verkaufen:

- Super Mario World
- Super Probotector Alien Rebels
- Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts
- Zelda: A Link To The Past

alle Spiele *ohne* Verpackung & Handbuch


----------



## Kaeksch (7. Februar 2009)

LordSaddler am 07.02.2009 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte zum Verkaufen:
> 
> - Super Mario World
> - Super Probotector Alien Rebels
> ...



Ich sag mal
Probotector für nen 5er
Ghouls ´n Ghosts für nen 3er
Zelda für nen 8er

ansonsten mach nen Vorschlag.


----------



## Kaeksch (11. Februar 2009)

schwups


----------



## Dario90 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich schalte mich auch mal ein und suche das Spiel STREET FIGHTER, am besten Teil 2 
(ja, ich weiß es das keiner sein Spiel hergeben möchte     )


----------

